# A quick history of the world from the Big Bang



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2017)

The video really starts at 30 seconds, and aims to be pretty comprehensive in a fun way.


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2017)

It could be funny, except at the end you get really dizzy.


----------

